# Finally!!!! 309 Visa Granted after 16+ month!!!!



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hey All!!!

Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! 
I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!

Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.

I don't know what I would've done without you all, know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.

Shopping done, packing done, flying to Brisbane on Sunday October 19  
Good Luck!!

Many Thanks! 
Becky*


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow. Congratulations Becky. That's excellent news. For those still waiting, if you can please post when you applied and at which Embassy etc and date granted. Hopefully that will give the rest of us some hope. My husband and I reached 15months yesterday so fingers crossed any day now. All the best in your future together


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG! Congrats Becky. I have been checking every day for this fantastic news.

I hope that shopping included summer clothes . Been nice and warm lately and not even summer yet!


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats Becky  I dont think Ive ever said hello but I always read your very informative and helpful posts. Best wishes for your future in Australia with you husband


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats, Becky. It's a terrible long time to wait, but you made it. I only joined a few months ago, so I didn't catch much of your troubles, but I've seen you patiently and kindly helping others during your own distress, which I admire. Very happy for you. You really deserve it.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!!
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> ...


OMG! I have been waiting for this news for 3 months I have been a member. Which word should I use to show you tha I am happy with ur Visa gran Becky.

Gongra to u Becky, you deserve it in deed. You PR is 8 months away.

Pass my regard to Brisbane-where my beloved wife and daughter live
Happy life with your husband ahead Becky as you used to say others.

Best wishes
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Levisa said:


> Wow. Congratulations Becky. That's excellent news. For those still waiting, if you can please post when you applied and at which Embassy etc and date granted. Hopefully that will give the rest of us some hope. My husband and I reached 15months yesterday so fingers crossed any day now. All the best in your future together


Thank you Levisa  
Good Luck to you and your partner. I hope you get yours soon too. I completely understand what it feels like to be waiting for so long.
Hang in there!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Alanchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Becky 

Wish you and your partner all the best


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> OMG! Congrats Becky. I have been checking every day for this fantastic news.
> 
> I hope that shopping included summer clothes . Been nice and warm lately and not even summer yet!


Hey Mish!!!

Thank you so very much for your kind words, constant expert advice and most importantly the encouragement when I was feeling low and the constant support 
Thank you for checking up on me  Will post again when I get to Brissy 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## j star (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Becky 
A big congrats to you and your husband. Do you know by any chance if New Delhi has started there application for February 2014? Thanks so much.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!!
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> ...


I was in tears when I read your post . I'm gonna miss you so much but you deserve it Becky. I've enjoyed reading your posts and advice's . you brought so much encouragement in my life. I'm.gonna miss you Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rani said:


> Congrats Becky  I dont think Ive ever said hello but I always read your very informative and helpful posts. Best wishes for your future in Australia with you husband


Thank you for your kind wishes rani  Glad to know I could help.
Have a good one!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

H.Protagonist said:


> Congrats, Becky. It's a terrible long time to wait, but you made it. I only joined a few months ago, so I didn't catch much of your troubles, but I've seen you patiently and kindly helping others during your own distress, which I admire. Very happy for you. You really deserve it.


Thank you HP. Thank you for your appreciative post. I'm glad to know that my posts have helped many on this forum 
Wish you good luck and a timely grant. Please do share the happy news with us 
Have a nice weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## iryuasada (Aug 4, 2014)

AAARRRGGHHHHH!!!

OMG! 

you finally got your visa!!! you finally won the coveted lottery!
i was screaming in joy when i read your post!
and, believe it when i said, i was crying too!

congrats, Becky! 
god has finally answer your prayers.

you totally deserve this visa. 16 months is no joke!
i am so happy for you!

now, you can finally hug and kiss your beloved husband. it is no longer a dream but a reality.

i'm gonna miss you on this forum. i know you will have a zillion things to do once you are in OZ, but hopefully, you can visit us still waiting here once a while.

i hope i can join in the rank of 820/309 in a few months time too....
felt like i have waited an eternity....


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> OMG! I have been waiting for this news for 3 months I have been a member. Which word should I use to show you tha I am happy with ur Visa gran Becky.
> 
> Gongra to u Becky, you deserve it in deed. You PR is 8 months away.
> 
> ...


HASSAN!!!!! Thank you so much buddy!!! I can't thank you enough for all the help, support and positive encouragement you gave me throughout the 3 months that you've been a part of this wonderful virtual forum family.

Don't worry I'm praying for your visa to be approved soon  Thank you so much for your kind words and please do keep us updated on both the visitor and partner visa application. Eagerly waiting for a positive result on your visitor visa application 
Good Luck!! And one day we shall meet 
Have a good weekend 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Alanchen said:


> Congratulations, Becky
> 
> Wish you and your partner all the best


Thank you for the kind wishes Alanchen 
Have a great weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mirador (Oct 15, 2014)

Congratulations Becky!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

j star said:


> Hi Becky
> A big congrats to you and your husband. Do you know by any chance if New Delhi has started there application for February 2014? Thanks so much.


Thank you j star! 

As per current trends, AHC New Delhi is processing and approving applications of January 2014 applicants. 
You should have a look at http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...dia-australian-high-commission-new-delhi.html thread. I post updates on the AHC's working trends and that way it'll be easy for you to keep a tab on when your application is getting closer to being processed.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



EDT said:


> I was in tears when I read your post . I'm gonna miss you so much but you deserve it Becky. I've enjoyed reading your posts and advice's . you brought so much encouragement in my life. I'm.gonna miss you Becky


Awww! Thanks so much for all your support and kind words EDT  
I'm not leaving the forum, don't you worry  I might be away for a few days cause of travelling and settling back into normal life and getting things back on track but I will post back soon.

Until then keep doing the good work that you and so many others are doing of showing the peoplethat there is a way to those who feel like there is no hope for them, like how I felt when I joined this forum. I was so broken and the feeling that I might never see my husband again and not being able to see the end of this frustratingly long tunnel haunted me for months but the advice of the seniors and experts the encouragement of so many members gave me the strenght to keep going and gave me the confidence to feel that 'Yes we could also have a chance at a normal life again'.

Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I could hug you all right now!  Stay blessed and the good news will come your way too, trust me GOD tests your patience and sees how much you can go through but in the end you will win, LOVE ALWAYS WINS! if you have done the hard work and the right thing 

Hang in there!! Good Luck! Praying for your good news 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

iryuasada said:


> AAARRRGGHHHHH!!!
> 
> OMG!
> 
> ...


Thaaaaaank You iryuasada!!!! 
Oooh!! I didn't mean for your guys to cry after reading my post  EDT cried too, LOL I've been crying lots and smiling lots myself....haha! Can't believe it that we got the visa before my birthday although I WAS praying for it to happen day and night  So glad that it did 

I keep reading my grant letter and pinching myself trying to make sure that all this is not a dream. 
As I said to EDT, I will definitely be back once I'm in Australia and am settled down. I want to repay all that the seniors of this forum have done for me by helping those who need it. I know how precious a little advice can be when someone is in dire need of it. Had I joined this forum when I applied for our first onshore partner visa, I'm guaranteed that our application wouldn't have been refused. I hope no one goes through what my husband and I have been through the last almost 3 years, the misery and the pain.

Good Luck and I hope you get your visa on time 
Please do keep us updated.
Have a relaxing weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mirador said:


> Congratulations Becky!


Thanks Mirador!! 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> HASSAN!!!!! Thank you so much buddy!!! I can't thank you enough for all the help, support and positive encouragement you gave me throughout the 3 months that you've been a part of this wonderful virtual forum family.
> 
> Don't worry I'm praying for your visa to be approved soon  Thank you so much for your kind words and please do keep us updated on both the visitor and partner visa application. Eagerly waiting for a positive result on your visitor visa application
> Good Luck!! And one day we shall meet
> ...


Becky,

It your time to celebrate with your beloved husband. I always wish you a happy life with your husband in your new country and environment.

On my visitor visa, I called the embassy on 16th October 2014, that is 15 good days from the date of submission just to know the status of the application.

A lady on the other end, told me that my visitor visa application is still under assessment. And it could take up to 30 days due to huge applications received for such subclass( 600).

I will update you Becky and all the members about any response from their side regardless of the outcome-I hope to be a good one.

Safe journey Becky,

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Becky,
> 
> It your time to celebrate with your beloved husband. I always wish you a happy life with your husband in your new country and environment.
> 
> ...


I hope for the response to be a positive one too 
Thank you for your kind wishes! Take care
Good Luck man!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations Becky!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> Congratulations Becky!


Thanks maggie!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

WoOOOOOo HOOOOOOO!!!!' Becky I am overjoyed for you and your husband! What a relief for both of you!! Save travels and enjoy your new life in Australia. I have been keeping an eye on the forum regularly hoping to see this post  congratulations


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> WoOOOOOo HOOOOOOO!!!!' Becky I am overjoyed for you and your husband! What a relief for both of you!! Save travels and enjoy your new life in Australia. I have been keeping an eye on the forum regularly hoping to see this post  congratulations


Thank you so much for the lovely post  We are overjoyed with this happy news and it's perfect timing. Thanks for keeping a check on my visa processing, very kind of you and bigger thanks for your kind wishes 
Can't wait to be with my husband.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Congrats! I've been reading the forum for the last few months and following your story...Happy to see that you will be with your hubby soon.

My visa journey will begin in a few months.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations becky !! You deserve it honey, you've waited 16 months and thats a big accomplishment. I wish you joyful life with your partner. I am glad to hear wonderful news in this forum ... good luck everyone♡♡


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Hi Becky
Heartfelt congratulations on your wonderful news. I guess it's the best birthday present you could have. May your life together in Oz be long, happy, successful and fulfilling to you both. 
Safe flight to Brisbane...take care always... cheers....


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Great news Becky, after all the wait i bet you are releived,hope you have a good flight to Brisbane, perfect time of the year to come, the weather is great.
Good luck
Steve


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

syd said:


> Congrats! I've been reading the forum for the last few months and following your story...Happy to see that you will be with your hubby soon.
> 
> My visa journey will begin in a few months.


Thanks syd 
I wish you good luck and hope you get your visa on time.
Have a nice weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## EMILYRD (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Becky~!!!
So excited~!!!feel so happy for you .

enjoy your life in Brisbane.
best wishes


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Congratulations becky !! You deserve it honey, you've waited 16 months and thats a big accomplishment. I wish you joyful life with your partner. I am glad to hear wonderful news in this forum ... good luck everyone♡♡


Thanks so much for your kind words KitKaat 
I wish you a timely grant 
Have a great weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky
> Heartfelt congratulations on your wonderful news. I guess it's the best birthday present you could have. May your life together in Oz be long, happy, successful and fulfilling to you both.
> Safe flight to Brisbane...take care always... cheers....


Thank you so much Dinkum!!! 
I is the best birthday present ever, GOD has given me my husband with a big red bow on top..haha 
Will post back when I get to Brissy 
Have a nice weekend, many thanks for all your support and advice through my tough time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Great news Becky, after all the wait i bet you are releived,hope you have a good flight to Brisbane, perfect time of the year to come, the weather is great.
> Good luck
> Steve


Thank you Steve!  I have been keeping an eye on Brisbane's weather, I was hoping it'd be pleasant during October 
Thanks for your kind wishes.
Have a nice weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

EMILYRD said:


> Congrats Becky~!!!
> So excited~!!!feel so happy for you .
> 
> enjoy your life in Brisbane.
> best wishes


Thanks for your kind words Emily! 
Good Luck to you I wish you a timely grant.
Have a nice weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Last Minute Tips*

Hey Guys!

Just wondering if you have any last minute tips for me relating to customs, immigration, airport etc.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks a ton for your help! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## j star (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks so much Becky. You have so much knowledge about everything . You made great use of your time in India by helping everyone. Good luck, can't wait for my partner to come back to Australia.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys i applied july 2013 from dubai . I did my medical august 2014 and followed by finger prints and eye print . They told me now just wait . It is more than 2 months . Could be any news soon ?


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations Becky and enjoy your new life here in Brisbane  You will love it here especially once you are next to your hubby Good luck with everything and have a good flight


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Congrats Becky!! That's great, and you deserved it! 

And now.. sit back enjoy and relax ;-)

Can't help you for Brisbane airport 
Fill in the card they give you in the plane, make sure you know the address of where you are staying (with all the paperwork for the visa I guess you know )

My advice if you arrive at 6 in the morning is to get out very quick of the plane and rush to immigration cause many jumbo planes arrive at that time, so if you are first in line you'll have an extra hour with your partner ;-)


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just wondering if you have any last minute tips for me relating to customs, immigration, airport etc.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a ton for your help!
> ...


Dear Becky,
I usually follow Border Security program about immigration, customs and Quarantine affairs at Aust Airports including Brisbane Airport. Kindly consider the following tips:
1- Carefully read the Passenger Arrival card and fill it.
2- Make sure you declare Yes if you have any cooked, fresh or Organic made food.
3-Declare yes if you have money more than $10,000.
4-Fill the address you are going correctly.
5-Make sure your husband is aware everything about you travel as they can call him to compare your information with his.(common in short stay visas)
6- Take care of your backs as there are drug smugglers who may put an illegal drug in to your back, or may get contact with you as they have drugs on their belongings. The customs may screen you belongings for drug contacts and if you have, for example you touch the belongings of a person who used or got contact with drugs, then your belongs will test illegal drug positive( Not usual but can happened).
7- Calm down in case you are interviewed by an immigration officer about your travel (Not common in long stay or permanent visa holders)
8- Remember all your previous visits to Australia as they Immi officers can ask you about it.

Hope this helps, and safe journey.

Kind wishes
Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just wondering if you have any last minute tips for me relating to customs, immigration, airport etc.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a ton for your help!
> ...


If unsure delcare yes on the card (too much border security!).

The line will be long at Brisbane airport to go through immigration. I have never had to worry since I have an Australian passport except when I came in with the hubby and OMG was sooooo painful. I feel for you guys!

Keep anything you have to declare in a separate bag or easy to get to.

If you have your aussie sim still put it in so your husband can ring you while you are waiting for your bag.

Also make sure you pack your own bag .

They will also have the sniffer dogs going around the bags unless you arrive in the early hours. When I arrive about 1AM the dogs are never around but when around 630am they are.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats Becky! and Happy Birthday Girl ! Take care and Have a safe trip.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just wondering if you have any last minute tips for me relating to customs, immigration, airport etc.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a ton for your help!
> ...


Brisbane airport is quite compact so not too confusing when you arrive.

Just fill out your landing card correctly, as others have said, if unsure, tick, Yes. Staff are usually friendly and will help you if you have any questions.

Finally just relax and focus on looking forward to seeing your other half and starting you life together in Oz!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

j star said:


> Thanks so much Becky. You have so much knowledge about everything . You made great use of your time in India by helping everyone. Good luck, can't wait for my partner to come back to Australia.


Happy to help j star!! Thank you for your kind words. I'll surely be around as much as I can, once I'm back in Australia 
Good Luck to you, hope your partner gets his visa soon!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

montasbaby said:


> Congratulations Becky and enjoy your new life here in Brisbane  You will love it here especially once you are next to your hubby Good luck with everything and have a good flight


Thanks montasbaby  Will update you all once I get to Brissy 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Helene said:


> Congrats Becky!! That's great, and you deserved it!
> 
> And now.. sit back enjoy and relax ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your kind words Helene 
No worries, it's been a while since I flew to Brisbane so was just wondering if there had been any changes to the rules of the customs/immigration doing checks at the airport.

I was watching Australia's Border Security on youtube last night and was getting worried seeing how immigration interrogates some passengers, although most of those people were visitor visa holders and the immigration was worried that they weren't actual tourists are were in Australia with the intentions of ever departing the country.

Anyone faced these types of interviews/interrogations on a partner visa? Or does the immigration interview partner visa holders?

My plane will be arriving at 10:50AM on Monday so I guess I'm going to be standing in the queue for a while 
Thanks so much for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Yaaaay, congrats, Becky! You deserved a quicker processing but whatever happened, so glad that the grant is finally done and you can fly to your husband. Enjoy this moment to the max and best of luck for future!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Becky,
> I usually follow Border Security program about immigration, customs and Quarantine affairs at Aust Airports including Brisbane Airport. Kindly consider the following tips:
> 1- Carefully read the Passenger Arrival card and fill it.
> 2- Make sure you declare Yes if you have any cooked, fresh or Organic made food.
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed reply Hassan! Very kind of you to type up such an informative post  Appreciate it. 
I will remember all the things you've mentioned and not worried about food as I'm not carrying any. Only clothes and shoes and make-up currently weighs about 70 kgs.

My parents will send me a courier with all the food items and spices later when I'm in Australia 
Good Luck to you! 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> If unsure delcare yes on the card (too much border security!).
> 
> The line will be long at Brisbane airport to go through immigration. I have never had to worry since I have an Australian passport except when I came in with the hubby and OMG was sooooo painful. I feel for you guys!
> 
> ...


Hey Mish 

Thanks for your help  I do have my Aussie sim but because it hasn't been used for over a year, I think it's been deactivated so I'll have to get that fixed when I get to a phone shop unless there is phone shops at the airport for the incoming passengers.

My mom and I packed my bags so that's all good  It there isn't any delays, my flight should land at 10:50am on Oct 20, guessing that I'll encountering some sniffer dogs, not that that's going to be any issue. I feel so tempted to pat one  they are so cute.

In New Delhi at the moment, thought of arriving the night before since the flight is in the morning. Thank GOD the hotel has unlimited internet...haha!

Many Thanks! 
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh8'sjustme said:


> Congrats Becky! and Happy Birthday Girl ! Take care and Have a safe trip.


Thanks so much Oh8'sjustme for the kind wishes  
My birthday is next Sunday  thanks for the advance wishes 
Thanks for all your help along the way.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Homesickaussie said:


> Brisbane airport is quite compact so not too confusing when you arrive.
> 
> Just fill out your landing card correctly, as others have said, if unsure, tick, Yes. Staff are usually friendly and will help you if you have any questions.
> 
> Finally just relax and focus on looking forward to seeing your other half and starting you life together in Oz!


Thank you for your reply Homesickaussie 
Definitely going to declare everything that needs to be declared. I am carrying some gold jewelry (for me), some marble handicrafts and a framable embroidery painting for some close friends and family. That shouldn't be of any issue, hopefully.

Thanks once again for your help, appreciate your time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

I can imagine your joy. Can't wait for my turn


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

TaniaTM said:


> Yaaaay, congrats, Becky! You deserved a quicker processing but whatever happened, so glad that the grant is finally done and you can fly to your husband. Enjoy this moment to the max and best of luck for future!


Thank you Tania!! 
I am so grateful to you for your support and encouraging words.

Now that the time to leave my parents is coming close, the sad feelings about leaving them have started to kick in now 
It's going to be a very teary morning tomorrow and not looking forward to saying good-bye 

But definitely VERY excited to see my husband, the best feeling in the entire world 
Hope you're doing well. Thanks again!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

EDT said:


> I can imagine your joy. Can't wait for my turn


Soon EDT! Hang in there, good luck waiting for your good news now 
Please do share the good news when it comes 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Thank you Tania!!
> I am so grateful to you for your support and encouraging words.
> 
> Now that the time to leave my parents is coming close, the sad feelings about leaving them have started to kick in now
> ...


Hey Becky,

So good to see you happy, girl!

And wow, look at you, you were prepared for the move quickly. I'm sure the upcoming birthday was a contributor. 

I'm completing my notice period at work and in the middle of packing, I'll have to face the tearful goodbyes in December myself so yeah.

Wish you all the best with your journey and finally living with your partner. 

Cheers!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

BECKYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Oh my gosh! I am so mad I haven't been able to be around this week to see this! But I am so, so, so happy for you... I'm tearing up thinking how happy you must have been to get that letter, remembering my own relief at that moment - and how wonderful it's going to be for you when you reunite with your husband. It's Monday night here, which means you must already be on Aussie soil. YAY!!!!!! OMG. So happy. We see a lot of grants in this forum, but those that touch us the most are those who have had to wait the longest, and those who have taken much of their time to help others. I think that's why seeing your grant is so moving to other people - both of those things are true of you.  Welcome to Aus, Becky. May your stay here be nothing but happy.  

P.S. - If you ever visit Sydney, you NEED to let me know so we can have coffee!


----------



## nareshsaraf (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Becky,

First of all congratulations on your visa. I am not sure if this is the correct thread to post my questions. 

My name is Naresh Saraf and I am from Hyderabad, India. I have read your other post about the time frame for the 309 Partner visa. Very well framed and great information. Thanks for that. However I have a question. 

I am currently in Australia on a visit visa to be with my wife (Australian Citizen) and our son who was born in Dec 2013 in Australia. This is my second visit to Australia. My first visit was in Feb 2014 after my son was born. We have decided to lodge our partner visa application (309) once i go back to India on 11th November 2014. I am planning to apply for a visitor visa first and once its approved, I will lodge my partner visa application. I have to be in Australia in December again for my son's first birthday. So here are my concerns..

1. Am i allowed to lodge partner visa application after my visitor visa is approved? If i did lodge my partner visa application, will it affect my visitor visa?

2. If the AHC asks for medicals while i am in Australia, can i undergo medicals in Australia? 

Thank you so much.

Naresh


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there a reason you're not applying for an 820 visa so you don't have to leave Australia at all when your current visitor visa ends? That would be less complicated. The only reason I could see for not doing that is if you need to be in India for more than six months at a time during the processing of your 820.


----------



## nareshsaraf (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi..my current visitor visa has 8503 condition. 

Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

TaniaTM said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> So good to see you happy, girl!
> 
> ...


Heeey Tania! 

Thank you for the lovely post darl! 
Haha! I was packed since January 2014, things just took (a LOT) longer than what I had hoped for and expected 
Not complaining about what happened in the past, just glad that it's all over. Alls well that ends well 

Hope you're doing well and enjoying the feeling. When you planning on moving and where abouts in Australia you're moving to? Sorry if I asked you this question before. My brain has been overloaded with information and excitement. So it's processing things a bit sower than usual..haha! 
Take Care! And hope you have a great time packing and a safe fun flight  It's all a part of this wonderful experience. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> BECKYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Oh my gosh! I am so mad I haven't been able to be around this week to see this! But I am so, so, so happy for you... I'm tearing up thinking how happy you must have been to get that letter, remembering my own relief at that moment - and how wonderful it's going to be for you when you reunite with your husband. It's Monday night here, which means you must already be on Aussie soil. YAY!!!!!! OMG. So happy. We see a lot of grants in this forum, but those that touch us the most are those who have had to wait the longest, and those who have taken much of their time to help others. I think that's why seeing your grant is so moving to other people - both of those things are true of you.  Welcome to Aus, Becky. May your stay here be nothing but happy.
> 
> P.S. - If you ever visit Sydney, you NEED to let me know so we can have coffee!


CG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT IT!!!!! So glad to see you back!!!! Missed you.
Thanks so much for your kind words and an encouraging post  I'm just glad I could help those who needed it. I know what it feels like to not have anyone to advice when needed.
Your post brought tears in my eyes, I didn't know so many people would wish me such nice things  I feel so loved...hehe 

You have been such a supportive person all through this rough ride and I can't thank you enough for all the valuable advice. You and Mish have ALWAYS answered my queries and provided me solutions to my issues.

It's great to be back with the husband, it's was the most wonderful feeling in the world seeing him after almost 12 months.

I landed on Oct 20th morning 
Apologies about the late reply. Been super jet-legged  busy with husband and the important paperwork that I had to do. 
I will definitely let you know when I'm in Sydney, it is on my list of places to visit  And if you do come to Brissy, please message me, it'll be my pleasure to finally meet you in person one day 

Hoping to find a job soon, I don't do well at home..haha! I need to get out and work  
Hope you're doing great and having a nice week  Take care!
Thanks a million for all your time and kind words.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

nareshsaraf said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your visa. I am not sure if this is the correct thread to post my questions.
> 
> ...


Hey Naresh,

Thanks for your kind words and wishes, happy to help 

Regarding your queries:-
1. It is considered safer to apply for the visitor visa after the application of partner visa, and as your current visitor visa has NFS condition you'll have to get offshore to apply for both partner and visitor visa.

Since you wan to be back in Australia by December, you still have some time to prepare your applications and submit to AHC New Delhi. Visitor visa applications as you must already know take about 15 working days to be processed as per the AHC's website.
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Before applying for the partner visa, make sure you read the partner migration booklet thoroughly before starting the paperwork as it'll guide you on how to prepare your application. The booklet is available on DIBP's website.

2. If AHC requests for medicals while you are in Australia, you can book an appointment with BUPA by clicking on the following mentioned link:-
Welcome to Bupa Medical Services

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Back In Australia!!*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is having a nice week 
Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha! 
The journey was very pleasant and both the planes (first to Singapore and then to Brisbane) arrived 30 minutes early and their staff was very friendly and professional.
Departed India at 9:30am on October 19 from IGI New Delhi.

*At the IGI Airport:-* For those who are wondering if they will need to get a visa label as this is a very common question asked, you DON'T need a visa label to travel to Australia as they have electronic visa and it is linked to your passport. I had the print out of the visa grant letter, my passport and the airline ticket with me. These 3 things are the MOST important things (I don't think I will have to explain why  )

*At the Brisbane Airport:-* Immigration Officers were very friendly and helpful. I was freaking out a little bit, was watching Australia's Border Security on Youtube the night before...lol. My husband told me that everything should be fine as my visa is a partner visa and the ones who get interrogated are those who travel to Australia without a purpose on a visitor visa.

Took me total of 15 minutes to clear immigration. Then collected the luggage.

*Remember:-* For people who smoke, don't carry a carton of cigarettes as Australia has decreased the limit to 50 cigarettes or 50gm pouch of tobacco. I didn't know the limit and had to give over half of my carton of Marlboro reds to the officer at the airport.
The other option was to pay $100 something dollars for duty....(like that was going to happen..lol) I wasn't happy. The whole carton cost AU$35 at the New Delhi Duty Free while in Australia the same carton costs over $120.
So just had to take out 3 packets out of the 10 pack carton.

*Today:-* Went to the banks to update my address, order new credit cards as they had expired.
Then went to the DIBP office located in Brisbane CBD to submit form 922-update my address. The lady at the counter told me that she doesn't need the form because I was present at the office so it literally took her 5 minutes to update my address .
After which I enquired about the processing time for getting a visa label (not that it's required, I just wanted one ) She told me that I will just have to give her my passport and pay $150 and she will put the label in my passport within 3 minutes...haha! Now that's service  
So because all my cards were expired and I had just placed the orders for new ones, my husband used his to pay for the label fees and within no time she labelled my passport. I had the biggest grin on my face. Don't think I've ever been so happy paying $150 for something...LOL

Hopefully if all goes as planned, will be going to the Medicare office to register. Hoping everything will go as smoothly as it did today.

Please do ask if you have any questions about moving to Australia for the visa holders who are yet to make the move. 
Also my initial entry date was December 04, 2014. Not sure where they got that date as my PCC expires in September 2015. Didn't bother me as I was all packed and ready to go...haha! 
Hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting. Your day will come too, just remember:-
*"Things worth having don't come easy"​*So hang in there and it'll happen when it''s meant to happen, not a day early or a day late, have faith in the Almighty and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

THAT'S AWESOME NEWS!! You must be SOOOooo happy! 

Thanks to you too for your support, helpfulness and positivity, it's really meant a lot to us. Our visa was granted last week and we didn't even see the email until right now! 

See you Down Under! 
xxx


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice week
> Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha!
> ...


Becky,

That is what we have been hopping for you. I am sure you reaped your patient.

It is advisable to have the visa label in your passport and I am happy that it took so short time to get visa in to your passport.

Still waiting for the outcome of my visitor visa application. Will let you know the outcome as soon as it emerges Insha Allah.

Wish you happy life as you started it already.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Becky
Thanks for telling us the story of your arrival in such detail. It feels like we were beside you all the way. It's good to hear that everyone has been friendly too. Cheers...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice week
> Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha!
> ...


That is awesome Becky . Welcome home .

Medicare at Mitchelton are really nice and helpful. You will also find out if you don't already know that most Medicare's are now in with Centrelink.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aaaaaaaah, so happy you're here, Becky!  Thanks for all the details of your trip. I like what Mish said - welcome home. Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!! Hope everyone is having a nice week  Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha!  The journey was very pleasant and both the planes (first to Singapore and then to Brisbane) arrived 30 minutes early and their staff was very friendly and professional. Departed India at 9:30am on October 19 from IGI New Delhi. At the IGI Airport:- For those who are wondering if they will need to get a visa label as this is a very common question asked, you DON'T need a visa label to travel to Australia as they have electronic visa and it is linked to your passport. I had the print out of the visa grant letter, my passport and the airline ticket with me. These 3 things are the MOST important things (I don't think I will have to explain why  ) At the Brisbane Airport:- Immigration Officers were very friendly and helpful. I was freaking out a little bit, was watching Australia's Border Security on Youtube the night before...lol. My husband told me that everything should be fine as my visa is a partner visa and the ones who get interrogated are those who travel to Australia without a purpose on a visitor visa. Took me total of 15 minutes to clear immigration. Then collected the luggage. Remember:- For people who smoke, don't carry a carton of cigarettes as Australia has decreased the limit to 50 cigarettes or 50gm pouch of tobacco. I didn't know the limit and had to give over half of my carton of Marlboro reds to the officer at the airport. The other option was to pay $100 something dollars for duty....(like that was going to happen..lol) I wasn't happy. The whole carton cost AU$35 at the New Delhi Duty Free while in Australia the same carton costs over $120. So just had to take out 3 packets out of the 10 pack carton. Today:- Went to the banks to update my address, order new credit cards as they had expired. Then went to the DIBP office located in Brisbane CBD to submit form 922-update my address. The lady at the counter told me that she doesn't need the form because I was present at the office so it literally took her 5 minutes to update my address . After which I enquired about the processing time for getting a visa label (not that it's required, I just wanted one ) She told me that I will just have to give her my passport and pay $150 and she will put the label in my passport within 3 minutes...haha! Now that's service  So because all my cards were expired and I had just placed the orders for new ones, my husband used his to pay for the label fees and within no time she labelled my passport. I had the biggest grin on my face. Don't think I've ever been so happy paying $150 for something...LOL Hopefully if all goes as planned, will be going to the Medicare office to register. Hoping everything will go as smoothly as it did today. Please do ask if you have any questions about moving to Australia for the visa holders who are yet to make the move. Also my initial entry date was December 04, 2014. Not sure where they got that date as my PCC expires in September 2015. Didn't bother me as I was all packed and ready to go...haha! Hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting. Your day will come too, just remember:- "Things worth having don't come easy" So hang in there and it'll happen when it''s meant to happen, not a day early or a day late, have faith in the Almighty and keep praying. Kind Regards, Becky


Hi Becky! Just read this & i am so happy for you! Thank you for helping me on my queries before, you are a wonderful person & you deserve to be where your heart is i hope you are settling in ok.


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> OMG! I have been waiting for this news for 3 months I have been a member. Which word should I use to show you tha I am happy with ur Visa gran Becky.
> 
> Gongra to u Becky, you deserve it in deed. You PR is 8 months away.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone
Can anyone help me please... I have applied for subclass 309/100 on 11/10/2013 from New Delhi and I have been allotted a case officer in March then she disappeared then again a new case officer is alloted in August 2014.. And then my case officer asked for additional documents in August 2014, I submitted the documents on9/10/2014.... After my case officer send me acknowledgment letter about the documents and next day my case officer is again changed? Can anyone tell me how long it takes after submitting all the documents for finalising the visa... And why my case officer is getting changed all the time? And also my best friend also applied the same visa , even they asked for some additional documents from her.. And she submitted the documents on 21/10/2014 and her visa was granted on 22/10/2014... Then what is wrong with my visa? If anyone can help I will be thankful... I am very stressed need help...


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mooang17 said:


> Hi Becky! Just read this & i am so happy for you! Thank you for helping me on my queries before, you are a wonderful person & you deserve to be where your heart is i hope you are settling in ok.


Hi dear
I have been reading your post from long time .. I am feeling so happy... I feel l got my visa and I am doing all this stuff .. All want to wish u all th ever best and I have a query , can u help me , please ? 
Hi everyone
Can anyone help me please... I have applied for subclass 309/100 on 11/10/2013 from New Delhi and I have been allotted a case officer in March then she disappeared then again a new case officer is alloted in August 2014.. And then my case officer asked for additional documents in August 2014, I submitted the documents on9/10/2014.... After my case officer send me acknowledgment letter about the documents and next day my case officer is again changed? Can anyone tell me how long it takes after submitting all the documents for finalising the visa... And why my case officer is getting changed all the time? And also my best friend also applied the same visa , even they asked for some additional documents from her.. And she submitted the documents on 21/10/2014 and her visa was granted on 22/10/2014... Then what is wrong with my visa? If anyone can help I will be thankful... I am very stressed need help...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



LizBee said:


> THAT'S AWESOME NEWS!! You must be SOOOooo happy!
> 
> Thanks to you too for your support, helpfulness and positivity, it's really meant a lot to us. Our visa was granted last week and we didn't even see the email until right now!
> 
> ...


*Many Congratulations LizBee!!! 
So happy to help you guys and thanks so much for your kind words. So happy for you and your partner. We have the same grant date 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner. Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Becky,
> 
> That is what we have been hopping for you. I am sure you reaped your patient.
> 
> ...


Hey Hassan,

Thanks so much for your continuous support and encouragement. The fruit of patience is indeed the sweetest 

Yeah, I was very happy to get the label on my passport on the same day as well. I thought I was going to have to submit it to the DIBP office and wait for a few weeks for it to be returned, glad they didn't take my passport as I had to go to the other departments with my passport 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky
> Thanks for telling us the story of your arrival in such detail. It feels like we were beside you all the way. It's good to hear that everyone has been friendly too. Cheers...


Thanks for all your help Dinkum 
I thought many wonder how the things happen at the airport with just a print out of the visa grant letter so I explained my journey step by step. Hope it helps others 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Can anyone help me please... I have applied for subclass 309/100 on 11/10/2013 from New Delhi and I have been allotted a case officer in March then she disappeared then again a new case officer is alloted in August 2014.. And then my case officer asked for additional documents in August 2014, I submitted the documents on9/10/2014.... After my case officer send me acknowledgment letter about the documents and next day my case officer is again changed? Can anyone tell me how long it takes after submitting all the documents for finalising the visa... And why my case officer is getting changed all the time? And also my best friend also applied the same visa , even they asked for some additional documents from her.. And she submitted the documents on 21/10/2014 and her visa was granted on 22/10/2014... Then what is wrong with my visa? If anyone can help I will be thankful... I am very stressed need help...


HI Amaira

If you look at the 'Australia Timelines' tab on the right of this page, you can check how long other applications from your country take. If you look in this thread - see the signature of Becky26 from India, you will see her application took longer than a year. Don't panic, it will be ok!


----------



## MusicChick (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats! It is nice to know that someone has been successfully granted this type of visa. Good luck!



Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!!
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> That is awesome Becky . Welcome home .
> 
> Medicare at Mitchelton are really nice and helpful. You will also find out if you don't already know that most Medicare's are now in with Centrelink.


Thank you Mish!!  It's great to be back with my husband 
I think the saying- "Home is where the heart is" fits to everyone who has applied for the partner visa on the forum.

Medicare- You are right, we had to make stops at 3 different shopping centres hoping to find a medicare but we found out that they all have been moved in with Centrelink 
Worst part is that the google searches still show the addresses for the old medicare offices, that made it more confusing 

Finally we made it to the Centrelink/Medicare located at Nundah Village. The girl who served us was very friendly and helpful. I took the medicare enrollment form already filled with me to avoid waste of time. 
She requested me to show her my passport, visa ( I had a label) and original marriage certificate and handed me 3 more forms to fill. 
All up it took about 15 minutes for her to issue me my medicare number and told me that I'll be getting a temporary card which is of blue color because I'm on 309 visa and that'll be valid for 12 months.

Once the subclass 100 is approved, they will issue me the green medicare card, like the one my husband has 
She said that the card should arrive in the mail in about 3-4 weeks time.

Now just gonna have to be careful not to lose that little piece of paper on which my medicare number is...haha! 
Thanks for your help Mish! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Aaaaaaaah, so happy you're here, Becky!  Thanks for all the details of your trip. I like what Mish said - welcome home. Couldn't have said it better!


Thank you CG!!  Been so jet-lagged  Just want to sleep all day...haha! 
Finally got all the major things done in the last couple of days and today finally got medicare number, the card should be sent in the mail in 3-4 weeks  That's so long....

How long did your's take to rock up in the mail? 
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mooang17 said:


> Hi Becky! Just read this & i am so happy for you! Thank you for helping me on my queries before, you are a wonderful person & you deserve to be where your heart is i hope you are settling in ok.


Thank you for your kind words Mooang17  Hope you're doing well.
Good Luck to you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anyone help me please... I have applied for subclass 309/100 on 11/10/2013 from New Delhi and I have been allotted a case officer in March then she disappeared then again a new case officer is alloted in August 2014.. And then my case officer asked for additional documents in August 2014, I submitted the documents on9/10/2014.... After my case officer send me acknowledgment letter about the documents and next day my case officer is again changed? Can anyone tell me how long it takes after submitting all the documents for finalising the visa... And why my case officer is getting changed all the time? And also my best friend also applied the same visa , even they asked for some additional documents from her.. And she submitted the documents on 21/10/2014 and her visa was granted on 22/10/2014... Then what is wrong with my visa? If anyone can help I will be thankful... I am very stressed need help...


Hey Amaira13,

Not sure but you should have a read of the http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...dia-australian-high-commission-new-delhi.html thread, iyou might find some information here.

Many applicants have faced delays in the past because their case officers were changed more than just a couple of times. I don't think you should compare your case with your friends as every case is different. I'm sure you must've heard this many times in the past from AHC New Delhi but it is the fact.

Not sure if this is going to be of any consolation, but I know of a person who applied on the same day as I did and his partner got her visa within 260 days since application while mine took 451 days. Not saying that your's will take the same amount of time as mine, just trying to say that wait for a bit right now because AHC will be closed until Monday October 27, 2014 because of Indian festivals. Case officers take time off during this time resulting in slowing down of the number of visas granted. October is the month with the maximum number of days off in a year for AHC New Delhi with 4 days off for festivals+4 Saturdays and 4 Sundays= 12 days off not including the days they closed early and last week when they were closed on Friday for an annual meeting.

Keep a tab on the processing once they open on Monday, keep sending them reminders and emails that you've been waiting for over 12 months.
Do you know the initials of your case officer? I might be able to tell you the trends of the case officer.
Let me know. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

MusicChick said:


> Congrats! It is nice to know that someone has been successfully granted this type of visa. Good luck!


Thanks MusicChick!


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi becky
My current case officer is Swati Sharma , before was ritu arora and before that isha babbar... Do u have any idea about my current case officer


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Hi becky
> My current case officer is Swati Sharma , before was ritu arora and before that isha babbar... Do u have any idea about my current case officer


Thanks for the information. Just for the future, posting case officer's names is not allowed on the forum. That's why I requested for their initials 
Your current case officer is pretty quick in making decisions. I think you should give it another week or 2, and hopefully you should have visa approved soon.
Just wondering if your PCC is still valid, if it isn't that could be the reason of the delay. Plus the festival season in India right now is causing many applicants to wait longer than they would've otherwise.

Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated 
Good Luck and I hope you get the good news soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh sorry I did not have any idea that we are not allowed to take the names of the case officer other I would have never done this... My bad.... Anyway becky I have got my pcc done in sep 2014... So I guess it's a valid one....and secondly , I am very excited what you have told me about my case officer.. How you know her, were she was yours case officer too..,. If you can tell me I can be more confident because I have literally lose my patience and hope.., and you are the one who actually helping me from this tough time of mine ... Thanks.. Waiting for your reply


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Oh sorry I did not have any idea that we are not allowed to take the names of the case officer other I would have never done this... My bad.... Anyway becky I have got my pcc done in sep 2014... So I guess it's a valid one....and secondly , I am very excited what you have told me about my case officer.. How you know her, were she was yours case officer too..,. If you can tell me I can be more confident because I have literally lose my patience and hope.., and you are the one who actually helping me from this tough time of mine ... Thanks.. Waiting for your reply


No worries 
Your PCC is new so that can't be the reason of the hold up.

I follow another immigration thread specific to Indian applicants who have applied to AHC New Delhi. All the cases your current case officer has dealt with or assessed have been either granted the visa on the same day or within a week. Case officer with initials IB was moved to a different department, many applicants who had her as case officer were allocated new case officers causing some delay.

As I said, there are festivities going on in India right now, case officers could be on leave slowing down the application processing. Hopefully AHC approves all the January 2014 applications before the end of this month.

Hope this helps. Good luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks becky... Really appreciated....but what is IB?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

IB is a Case Officer's initials. Full names of case officers are not permitted to be posted here.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Becky,

Have not been on here for a while as family is here on visit visas's and we all been very busy.

Very happy to see your visa come to you, and you are already here. Very Very happy for you guys take care and enjoy now.


----------



## ines (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am about send off my application and I was just wondering how many photos to include of my husband and myself. I don't want to go overboard but I also don't want to have too little. Help!! 

Thanks


----------



## StellaR (Oct 25, 2014)

ines said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about send off my application and I was just wondering how many photos to include of my husband and myself. I don't want to go overboard but I also don't want to have too little. Help!!
> 
> Thanks


From my experience, I submitted 20 for my 820 2 years ago and it was what my migration agent asked me to provide. My 820 got approved within 5 weeks. It's preferred if they're from different occasions (not 20 from 1 day of wedding party for example). But please check with others experience as well 

Stella


----------



## ines (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks stella I appreciate your help


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ines said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about send off my application and I was just wondering how many photos to include of my husband and myself. I don't want to go overboard but I also don't want to have too little. Help!!
> 
> Thanks


It depends where you are applying and where the applicant is from. High risk countries you need more photos. We applied from a high risk country and showed 50-100 photos from memory.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

It's probably a good idea to provide one photo from you two alone, then a family photo with your family or his or both, then u could add another photo with any other people of importance. When my husband and I were compiling his partner visa aplication we made a little scrap book off about 4 pages back to back so 8 in total and under each photo wrote the significance of the photo or who was in it etc. The application was so good that immigration established we have a genuine relationship and he wont need an interview. Hope this helps.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

Mish, can I get your advice on something. My partner is from a high risk country we have now passed 15months, a few weeks ago our CO told us it should be another 1 - 2 months until his visa is granted. Which should be around 5th December. 
Is it better to wait or should we apply for a tourist visa now? (So that we can definitely be together for xmas and new year)
Or should we wait until the first week of december or so to apply for a tourist visa if he doesn't get granted?
He has been to AU once before so I don't think it will be an issue to get the tourist visa granted? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Levisa, alot of people apply for tourist visas to visit Australia at xmas time so if you leave it until first week of December it will probably be too late.

There is no harm to apply for a tourist visa then you have it as a backup . Usually DIBP don't know how much longrr it will take when security checks are involved so it could be longer than they say.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

ampk said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Have not been on here for a while as family is here on visit visas's and we all been very busy.
> 
> Very happy to see your visa come to you, and you are already here. Very Very happy for you guys take care and enjoy now.


Thank you ampk 
No worries, thanks for taking time out to write to me, very kind of you.

Thank you so much for your kind wishes and I hope you're doing well.
Have a relaxing Sunday.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

ines said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about send off my application and I was just wondering how many photos to include of my husband and myself. I don't want to go overboard but I also don't want to have too little. Help!!
> 
> Thanks


Hey ines,

I had a similar query and Mish advised me to ask myself a question "Have I done everything and provided every document I have (that could be an evidence to support our application) to the case officer?" 
If the answer is no then provide what you haven't already 

The more the merrier  They can't deny your visa because you've provided too many evidences but they CAN deny it if they think you haven't supplied enough proof.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you Mish, that is true. I think we might apply for the tourist visa as a back up plan. Thanks so much for your fast response.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

ines said:


> Hi guys,
> I am about send off my application and I was just wondering how many photos to include of my husband and myself. I don't want to go overboard but I also don't want to have too little. Help!!
> Thanks


HI Ines

We only sent 10 pics BUT WE INCLUDED A NOTE WITH EACH so that our CO didn't have to sift through hundreds of pics and do detective work to figure it out. (We have been together for 5 years; living together for 4 years in total and married for the last 18 months). We applied for a 309/100 visa and it was granted in 7 weeks.

Remember that the pics are not just a cute collage of your relationship, they actually need to prove the various criteria in the application - for example: 
- *Length of the relationship* - we very carefully chose pics that were specific to various times of the year - for example, we had one from last Christmas with our Xmas tree in the background, so we noted 'Christmas 2013'. Also we showed some from summer (clearly in beach or summer clothes) and some from winter (jackets and scarves) and also made notes of when they were. We also included one pic of us together from before my wife lost weight (nearly 30lbs!) and also one where she had longer hair and noted 'summer 2012 before B lost 30lbs/ or winter when B had long hair', so it was obvious the relationship has been going on for some time. 
- *Shared interests* 
We included 2 or 3 pics of us doing things together e.g. we had attended a concert, gone fruit picking and travelled to Thailand together, amongst other things. We labelled each photo as 'shared interests' and explained what we were doing and when they were taken.
- *Social aspects of relationship* - 2 pics of us with groups of friends. NOTE: these were not posed pics of a random group of our friends standing in a row together - we very carefully chose 2 pics where we were together at a table in a friends house or at a picnic together with friends. 
- *Nature of Mutual Commitment* - we showed one wedding pic that was taken with all our guests in it.

Anyway, what I'm saying is chose your pics very carefully: use the ones that actually prove one of the criteria, not just random close-ups of the two of you smiling into the camera. Make sure that you label them well.

Good luck!


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats Becky 26


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

daveenajohns said:


> Congrats Becky 26


Thank you daveenajohns!


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi becky
Last week I mailed my case officer and she said she will update me my end of nov? What you think , as all the documents are already submitted, then what will be the reason, does she means she will finalise it by end of nov or what's on her mind.. As she said she is new to my case so she need some more tym on my case?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Hi becky
> Last week I mailed my case officer and she said she will update me my end of nov? What you think , as all the documents are already submitted, then what will be the reason, does she means she will finalise it by end of nov or what's on her mind.. As she said she is new to my case so she need some more tym on my case?


Hey Amaira,

Can you please tell me the initials of your case officer as one of the officer in AHC New Delhi is on medical leave. 
If your case officer has adviced you that she'll update you by the end of November, that could mean an update or a decision on your application, it's really difficult to tell just by what you've mentioned in your post.

I think you should just wait till the time she's advised you to wait. When did you apply for the visa and what subclass?
Maybe she is busy and has many cases on her plate as AHC New Delhi only has a handful of case officers to process thousands of visa applications.

Hope this helps. Please do update us on how your application is going. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

When u say initial wt u exactly means as last tym I written my case officer name, and u told me it's not allowed? I applied for subclass 309 in oct 2013, then my case officer asked for more documents in aug 2014 and then I submitted all the documents on 10/oct/ 2014 then my case officer again changed on 15/10/2014. Now I mailed my new case officer, I asked her that how long it will take as I have submitted all the documents and then she replied she will update me by end of nov?


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Initials for first name s and last name s


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Initials for first name s and last name s


Thanks for your quick reply. Your case officer is very quick in processing the applications. Hopefully you'll get the good news soon. Did you submit a paper or online application? Online applications submitted to AHC New Delhi seem to be taking longer to process as compared to paper applications which is really odd as everyone thought they would be processed much quicker.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine was paper visa...


----------



## Amaira13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks becky.. I really need ur support...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaira13 said:


> Mine was paper visa...


Ok that's great! Don't worry just wait for the time being and hopefully you'll get your approval by end of November 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nareshsaraf (Oct 20, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Naresh,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and wishes, happy to help
> 
> ...


Hello Becky,

Thanks for the reply. Very much appreicated. Hope you are having a great time in Australia with your husband. I will be applying for the partner visa very soon. I am in the process of getting the paper work done. However, there are few confusions with documents the AHC requires. Before I tell you about them, I will briefly explain you my case.

It all started in April 2011 when i met my wife online. Things have developed between us and we decided to give this relation a go. We met exactly an year after in Singapore. Before we met, I applied for an Australia visitor visa and it got rejected. My girl friend (now my wife) travelled to India in oct 2012 and was here for 15 days. We again met in Phuket for a holiday in April 2013. After she went back to Australia, she discovered she got pregnant and we planned another holiday in phuket again in Aug 2013. I was planning to apply for a visitor's visa to austrlia to be there at the time of my Son's birth. But my son was in a hurry and he was born in Dec 2013 even before I could lodge my application. I applied for the visa later and was approved (after 45 days). I traveled to Austrlai in Feb 2014. My visa was valid for three months and it did NOT had 8503 condition. Me and my partner got married in April and I returned to India in may just before my visa was scheduled to expire. I applied for the visitor's visa again in July and it was granted (in 3 days) but this time with 8503 condition.

I will be returning back to India in less than a week (11th Nov 2014) and I intend to apply for a visit visa to come back for my son's 1st birthday and also for the christmas. If my visit visa is granted, I will lodge in my partner visa application before i travel to australia.

Now I have explained my case and you are aware that I havent lived with my wife and child for more than 6 months while I am here in australia, there are few things which I may not be able to provide with my application, which are

1. evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance)

2. joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)

3. joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses

We did shared fair bit of finances but I may not be able to prove it on a paper.

Any ideas how I may approach on these particular points. I understand if you are unable to provide me any information. I know its different with case to case.

Thank you very much

Naresh Saraf


----------



## PopoGram (Nov 7, 2013)

16 months, jebus... (insert sad face) 11 months in, I can only hope that's not what in store for us. Congratulations Becky26!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

nareshsaraf said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Very much appreicated. Hope you are having a great time in Australia with your husband. I will be applying for the partner visa very soon. I am in the process of getting the paper work done. However, there are few confusions with documents the AHC requires. Before I tell you about them, I will briefly explain you my case.
> 
> ...


Hey Naresh,

I'm doing great back with my husband finally. Enjoying life and loving it 
Hope you're doing well 

First of I'd like to say that it's a good plan that you'll apply for the partner visa first then the visitor visa. The chances of you getting a second visitor visa become higher that way. 
1. From what I was told by the officer in the VFS where I submitted my application, you can write a letter address the case officer explaining why you can't provide evidence for a certain category.
Have you made joint purchase of things like household things, furniture, bought stuff for your baby. Joint purchases doesn't really always have to be buying a house or a car or a boat.
2. The time that you did live with your partner, can you prove that you helped out in sharing the utilities (can prove this by bank statements).
3. Day-to-day living expense will be sharing groceries, doctor's bills, medications, buying things for the house you shared with your partner. All this can be evidenced by your bank statements.
You can also provide a letter stating how you used to share the daily chores or responsibilities of looking after your baby and/or your partner when she was pregnant.

I hope this helps. Good Luck!
*Seniors, please help if you can add some points to what I wrote or correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks a lot! *

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



PopoGram said:


> 16 months, jebus... (insert sad face) 11 months in, I can only hope that's not what in store for us. Congratulations Becky26!


Thanks PopoGram  
I hope you get yours soon. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hozmoz (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hozmoz said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Hozmoz 
Good Luck for your 801 application  Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey Becky, my husband has just been granted his 309 partner visa.
Sunday the 16th of November marked 16 months since he applied. Seems as though that there is a trend with all high risk country applicants being granted at just over 16 months at the moment. Our wait is finally over and we can spend the festive season together. 
Just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words throughout this difficult time. Everyones turn will come and hopefully the sooner the better, take care all.


----------



## MITCH175 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Becky 26 and other frns,

I am not sure is this post is still active, my wife appied for visa 309 in 1st week of October 2015, case officer allocated on 20th August 2015, medical done on 10th of September and now they are telling immigration is still waiting for medical clearance is this is normal.

Guys it would be great help if you can let me know. 


Thank you


----------

